# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  कुकुरमुत्ता (कविता) / सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी "निराला"

## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक थे नव्वाब,
फ़ारस से मंगाए थे गुलाब।
बड़ी बाड़ी में लगाए
देशी पौधे भी उगाए
रखे माली, कई नौकर
गजनवी का बाग मनहर
लग रहा था।
एक सपना जग रहा था
सांस पर तहजबी की,
गोद पर तरतीब की।
क्यारियां सुन्दर बनी
चमन में फैली घनी।
फूलों के पौधे वहाँ
लग रहे थे खुशनुमा।
बेला, गुलशब्बो, चमेली, कामिनी,
जूही, नरगिस, रातरानी, कमलिनी,
चम्पा, गुलमेंहदी, गुलखैरू, गुलअब्बास,
गेंदा, गुलदाऊदी, निवाड़, गन्धराज,
और किरने फ़ूल, फ़व्वारे कई,
रंग अनेकों-सुर्ख, धनी, चम्पई,
आसमानी, सब्ज, फ़िरोज सफ़ेद,
जर्द, बादामी, बसन्त, सभी भेद।
फ़लों के भी पेड़ थे,
आम, लीची, सन्तरे और फ़ालसे।
चटकती कलियां, निकलती मृदुल गन्ध,
लगे लगकर हवा चलती मन्द-मन्द,
चहकती बुलबुल, मचलती टहनियां,
बाग चिड़ियों का बना था आशियाँ।
साफ़ राह, सरा दानों ओर,
दूर तक फैले हुए कुल छोर,
बीच में आरामगाह
दे रही थी बड़प्पन की थाह।
कहीं झरने, कहीं छोटी-सी पहाड़ी,
कही सुथरा चमन, नकली कहीं झाड़ी।
आया मौसिम, खिला फ़ारस का गुलाब,
बाग पर उसका पड़ा था रोब-ओ-दाब;
वहीं गन्दे में उगा देता हुआ बुत्ता
पहाड़ी से उठे-सर ऐंठकर बोला कुकुरमुत्ता-
“अब, सुन बे, गुलाब,
भूल मत जो पायी खुशबु, रंग-ओ-आब,
खून चूसा खाद का तूने अशिष्ट,
डाल पर इतरा रहा है केपीटलिस्ट!
कितनों को तूने बनाया है गुलाम,
माली कर रक्खा, सहाया जाड़ा-घाम,
हाथ जिसके तू लगा,

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

<<<<<

पैर सर रखकर वो पीछे को भागा
औरत की जानिब मैदान यह छोड़कर,
तबेले को टट्टू जैसे तोड़कर,
शाहों, राजों, अमीरों का रहा प्यारा
तभी साधारणों से तू रहा न्यारा।
वरना क्या तेरी हस्ती है, पोच तू
कांटो ही से भरा है यह सोच तू
कली जो चटकी अभी
सूखकर कांटा हुई होती कभी।
रोज पड़ता रहा पानी,
तू हरामी खानदानी।
चाहिए तुझको सदा मेहरून्निसा
जो निकाले इत्र, रू, ऐसी दिशा
बहाकर ले चले लोगो को, नही कोई किनारा
जहाँ अपना नहीं कोई भी सहारा
ख्वाब में डूबा चमकता हो सितारा
पेट में डंड पेले हों चूहे, जबां पर लफ़्ज प्यारा।
देख मुझको, मैं बढ़ा
डेढ़ बालिश्त और ऊंचे पर चढ़ा
और अपने से उगा मैं
बिना दाने का चुगा मैं
कलम मेरा नही लगता
मेरा जीवन आप जगता
तू है नकली, मै हूँ मौलिक
तू है बकरा, मै हूँ कौलिक
तू रंगा और मैं धुला
पानी मैं, तू बुलबुला
तूने दुनिया को बिगाड़ा
मैंने गिरते से उभाड़ा
तूने रोटी छीन ली जनखा बनाकर
एक की दी तीन मैने गुन सुनाकर।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

काम मुझ ही से सधा है
शेर भी मुझसे गधा है
चीन में मेरी नकल, छाता बना
छत्र भारत का वही, कैसा तना
सब जगह तू देख ले
आज का फिर रूप पैराशूट ले।
विष्णु का मैं ही सुदर्शनचक्र हूँ।
काम दुनिया मे पड़ा ज्यों, वक्र हूँ।
उलट दे, मैं ही जसोदा की मथानी
और लम्बी कहानी-
सामने लाकर मुझे बेंड़ा
देख कैंडा
तीर से खींचा धनुष मैं राम का।
काम का-
पड़ा कन्धे पर हूँ हल बलराम का।
सुबह का सूरज हूँ मैं ही
चांद मैं ही शाम का।
कलजुगी मैं ढाल
नाव का मैं तला नीचे और ऊपर पाल।
मैं ही डांड़ी से लगा पल्ला
सारी दुनिया तोलती गल्ला
मुझसे मूछें, मुझसे कल्ला
मेरे उल्लू, मेरे लल्ला
कहे रूपया या अधन्ना
हो बनारस या न्यवन्ना
रूप मेरा, मै चमकता
गोला मेरा ही बमकता।
लगाता हूँ पार मैं ही
डुबाता मझधार मैं ही।
डब्बे का मैं ही नमूना
पान मैं ही, मैं ही चूना

मैं कुकुरमुत्ता हूँ,
पर बेन्जाइन (Bengoin) वैसे
बने दर्शनशास्त्र जैसे।
ओमफ़लस (Omphalos) और ब्रहमावर्त
वैसे ही दुनिया के गोले और पर्त
जैसे सिकुड़न और साड़ी,
ज्यों सफ़ाई और माड़ी।
कास्मोपालिटन और मेट्रोपालिटन
जैसे फ़्रायड और लीटन।
फ़ेलसी और फ़लसफ़ा
जरूरत और हो रफ़ा।
सरसता में फ़्राड
केपिटल में जैसे लेनिनग्राड।
सच समझ जैसे रकीब
लेखकों में लण्ठ जैसे खुशनसीब

मैं डबल जब, बना डमरू
इकबगल, तब बना वीणा।
मन्द्र होकर कभी निकला
कभी बनकर ध्वनि छीणा।
मैं पुरूष और मैं ही अबला।
मै मृदंग और मैं ही तबला।
चुन्ने खां के हाथ का मैं ही सितार
दिगम्बर का तानपूरा, हसीना का सुरबहार।
मैं ही लायर, लिरिक मुझसे ही बने
संस्कृत, फ़ारसी, अरबी, ग्रीक, लैटिन के जने
मन्त्र, गज़लें, गीत, मुझसे ही हुए शैदा
जीते है, फिर मरते है, फिर होते है पैदा।
वायलिन मुझसे बजा
बेन्जो मुझसे सजा।
घण्टा, घण्टी, ढोल, डफ़, घड़ियाल,
शंख, तुरही, मजीरे, करताल,
करनेट, क्लेरीअनेट, ड्रम, फ़्लूट, गीटर,
बजानेवाले हसन खां, बुद्धू, पीटर,
मानते हैं सब मुझे ये बायें से,
जानते हैं दाये से।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ताताधिन्ना चलती है जितनी तरह
देख, सब में लगी है मेरी गिरह
नाच में यह मेरा ही जीवन खुला
पैरों से मैं ही तुला।
कत्थक हो या कथकली या बालडान्स,
क्लियोपेट्रा, कमल-भौंरा, कोई रोमान्स
बहेलिया हो, मोर हो, मणिपुरी, गरबा,
पैर, माझा, हाथ, गरदन, भौंहें मटका
नाच अफ़्रीकन हो या यूरोपीयन,
सब में मेरी ही गढ़न।
किसी भी तरह का हावभाव,
मेरा ही रहता है सबमें ताव।
मैने बदलें पैंतरे,
जहां भी शासक लड़े।
पर हैं प्रोलेटेरियन झगड़े जहां,
मियां-बीबी के, क्या कहना है वहां।
नाचता है सूदखोर जहां कहीं ब्याज डुचता,
नाच मेरा क्लाईमेक्स को पहुचंता।

नहीं मेरे हाड़, कांटे, काठ का
नहीं मेरा बदन आठोगांठ का।
रस-ही-रस मैं हो रहा
सफ़ेदी का जहन्नम रोकर रहा।
दुनिया में सबने मुझी से रस चुराया,
रस में मैं डूबा-उतराया।
मुझी में गोते लगाये वाल्मीकि-व्यास ने
मुझी से पोथे निकाले भास-कालिदास ने।
टुकुर-टुकुर देखा किये मेरे ही किनारे खड़े
हाफ़िज-रवीन्द्र जैसे विश्वकवि बड़े-बड़े।
कहीं का रोड़ा, कही का पत्थर
टी.एस. एलीयट ने जैसे दे मारा
पढ़नेवाले ने भी जिगर पर रखकर
हाथ, कहां,’लिख दिया जहां सारा’।
ज्यादा देखने को आंख दबाकर
शाम को किसी ने जैसे देखा तारा।
जैसे प्रोग्रेसीव का कलम लेते ही
रोका नहीं रूकता जोश का पारा
यहीं से यह कुल हुआ
जैसे अम्मा से बुआ।
मेरी सूरत के नमूने पीरामेड
मेरा चेला था यूक्लीड।
रामेश्वर, मीनाछी, भुवनेश्वर,
जगन्नाथ, जितने मन्दिर सुन्दर
मैं ही सबका जनक
जेवर जैसे कनक।
हो कुतुबमीनार,
ताज, आगरा या फ़ोर्ट चुनार,
विक्टोरिया मेमोरियल, कलकत्ता,
मस्जिद, बगदाद, जुम्मा, अलबत्ता
सेन्ट पीटर्स गिरजा हो या घण्टाघर,
गुम्बदों में, गढ़न में मेरी मुहर।
एरियन हो, पर्शियन या गाथिक आर्च
पड़ती है मेरी ही टार्च।
पहले के हो, बीच के हो या आज के
चेहरे से पिद्दी के हों या बाज के।
चीन के फ़ारस के या जापान के
अमरिका के, रूस के, इटली के, इंगलिस्तान के।
ईंट के, पत्थर के हों या लकड़ी के
कहीं की भी मकड़ी के।
बुने जाले जैसे मकां कुल मेरे
छत्ते के हैं घेरे।

सर सभी का फ़ांसनेवाला हूं ट्रेप
टर्की टोपी, दुपलिया या किश्ती-केप।
और जितने, लगा जिनमें स्ट्रा या मेट,
देख, मेरी नक्ल है अंगरेजी हेट।
घूमता हूं सर चढ़ा,
तू नहीं, मैं ही बड़ा।”

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बाग के बाहर पड़े थे झोपड़े
दूर से जो देख रहे थे अधगड़े।
जगह गन्दी, रूका, सड़ता हुआ पानी
मोरियों मे; जिन्दगी की लन्तरानी-
बिलबिलाते किड़े, बिखरी हड्डियां
सेलरों की, परों की थी गड्डियां
कहीं मुर्गी, कही अण्डे,
धूप खाते हुए कण्डे।
हवा बदबू से मिली
हर तरह की बासीली पड़ी गयी।
रहते थे नव्वाब के खादिम
अफ़्रिका के आदमी आदिम-
खानसामां, बावर्ची और चोबदार;
सिपाही, साईस, भिश्ती, घुड़सवार,
तामजानवाले कुछ देशी कहार,
नाई, धोबी, तेली, तम्बोली, कुम्हार,
फ़ीलवान, ऊंटवान, गाड़ीवान
एक खासा हिन्दु-मुस्लिम खानदान।
एक ही रस्सी से किस्मत की बंधा
काटता था जिन्दगी गिरता-सधा।
बच्चे, बुड्ढे, औरते और नौजवान
रह्ते थे उस बस्ती में, कुछ बागबान
पेट के मारे वहां पर आ बसे
साथ उनके रहे, रोये और हंसे।

एक मालिन
बीबी मोना माली की थी बंगालिन;
लड़की उसकी, नाम गोली
वह नव्वाबजादी की थी हमजोली।
नाम था नव्वाबजादी का बहार
नजरों में सारा जहां फ़र्माबरदार।
सारंगी जैसी चढ़ी
पोएट्री में बोलती थी
प्रोज में बिल्कुल अड़ी।
गोली की मां बंगालिन, बहुत शिष्ट
पोयट्री की स्पेशलिस्ट।
बातों जैसे मजती थी
सारंगी वह बजती थी।
सुनकर राग, सरगम तान
खिलती थी बहार की जान।
गोली की मां सोचती थी-
गुर मिला,
बिना पकड़े खिचे कान
देखादेखी बोली में
मां की अदा सीखी नन्हीं गोली ने।
इसलिए बहार वहां बारहोमास
डटी रही गोली की मां के
कभी गोली के पास।
सुबहो-शाम दोनों वक्त जाती थी
खुशामद से तनतनाई आती थी।
गोली डांडी पर पासंगवाली कौड़ी
स्टीमबोट की डोंगी, फ़िरती दौड़ी।
पर कहेंगे-
‘साथ-ही-साथ वहां दोनो रहती थीं
अपनी-अपनी कहती थी।
दोनों के दिल मिले थे
तारे खुले-खिले थे।
हाथ पकड़े घूमती थीं
खिलखिलाती झूमती थीं।
इक पर इक करती थीं चोट
हंसकर होतीं लोटपोट।
सात का दोनों का सिन
खुशी से कटते थे दिन।
महल में भी गोली जाया करती थी
जैसे यहां बहार आया करती थी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक दिन हंसकर बहार यह बोली-
“चलो, बाग घूम आयें हम, गोली।”
दोनों चली, जैसे धूप, और छांह
गोली के गले पड़ी बहार की बांह।
साथ टेरियर और एक नौकरानी।
सामने कुछ औरतें भरती थीं पानी
सिटपिटायी जैसे अड़गड़े मे देखा मर्द को
बाबू ने देखा हो उठती गर्दन को।
निकल जाने पर बहार के, बोली
पहली दूसरी से, “देखो, वह गोली
मोना बंगाली की लड़की ।
भैंस भड़्की,
ऎसी उसकी मां की सूरत
मगर है नव्वाब की आंखों मे मूरत।
रोज जाती है महल को, जगे भाग
आखं का जब उतरा पानी, लगे आग,
रोज ढोया आ रहा है माल-असबाब
बन रहे हैं गहने-जेवर
पकता है कलिया-कबाब।”
झटके से सिर-आंख पर फ़िर लिये घड़े
चली ठनकाती कड़े।
बाग में आयी बहार
चम्पे की लम्बी कतार
देखती बढ़्ती गयी
फ़ूल पर अड़ती गयी।
मौलसिरी की छांह में
कुछ देर बैठ बेन्च पर
फ़िर निगाह डाली एक रेन्ज पर
देखा फ़िर कुछ उड़ रही थी तितलियां
डालों पर, कितनी चहकती थीं चिड़ियां।
भौरें गूंजते, हुए मतवाले-से
उड़ गया इक मकड़ी के फ़ंसकर बड़े-से जाले से।
फ़िर निगाह उठायी आसमान की ओर
देखती रही कि कितनी दूर तक छोर
देखा, उठ रही थी धूप-
पड़ती फ़ुनगियों पर, चमचमाया रूप।
पेड़ जैसे शाह इक-से-इक बड़े
ताज पहने, है खड़े।
आया माली, हाथ गुलदस्ते लिये
गुलबहार को दिये।
गोली को इक गुलदस्ता
सूंघकर हंसकर बहार ने दिया।
जरा बैठकर उठी, तिरछी गली
होती कुन्ज को चली!
देखी फ़ारांसीसी लिली
और गुलबकावली।
फ़िर गुलाबजामुन का बाग छोड़ा
तूतो के पेड़ो से बायें मुंह मोड़ा।
एक बगल की झाड़ी
बढ़ी जिधर थी बड़ी गुलाबबाड़ी।
देखा, खिल रहे थे बड़े-बड़े फ़ूल
लहराया जी का सागर अकूल।
दुम हिलाता भागा टेरियर कुत्ता
जैसे दौड़ी गोली चिल्लाती हुई ‘कुकुरमुत्ता’।
सकपकायी, बहार देखने लगी
जैसे कुकुरमुत्ते के प्रेम से भरी गोली दगी।
भूल गयी, उसका था गुलाब पर जो कुछ भी प्यार
सिर्फ़ वह गोली को देखती रही निगाह की धार।
टूटी गोली जैसे बिल्ली देखकर अपना शिकार
तोड़कर कुकुरमुत्तों को होती थी उनके निसार।
बहुत उगे थे तब तक
उसने कुल अपने आंचल में
तोड़कर रखे अब तक।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

घूमी प्यार से
मुसकराती देखकर बोली बहार से-
“देखो जी भरकर गुलाब
हम खायंगे कुकुरमुत्ते का कबाब।”
कुकुरमुत्ते की कहानी
सुनी उससे जीभ में बहार की आया पानी।
पूछा “क्या इसका कबाब
होगा ऎसा भी लजीज?
जितनी भाजियां दुनिया में
इसके सामने नाचीज?”
गोली बोली-”जैसी खुशबू
इसका वैसा ही स्वाद,
खाते खाते हर एक को
आ जाती है बिहिश्त की याद
सच समझ लो, इसका कलिया
तेल का भूना कबाब,
भाजियों में वैसा
जैसा आदमियों मे नव्वाब”

“नहीं ऎसा कहते री मालिन की
छोकड़ी बंगालिन की!”
डांटा नौकरानी ने-
चढ़ी-आंख कानी ने।
लेकिन यह, कुछ एक घूंट लार के
जा चुके थे पेट में तब तक बहार के।
“नहीं नही, अगर इसको कुछ कहा”
पलटकर बहार ने उसे डांटा-
“कुकुरमुत्ते का कबाब खाना है,
इसके साथ यहां जाना है।”
“बता, गोली” पूछा उसने,
“कुकुरमुत्ते का कबाब
वैसी खुशबु देता है
जैसी कि देता है गुलाब!”
गोली ने बनाया मुंह
बाये घूमकर फ़िर एक छोटी-सी निकाली “उंह!”
कहा,”बकरा हो या दुम्बा
मुर्ग या कोई परिन्दा
इसके सामने सब छू:
सबसे बढ़कर इसकी खुशबु।
भरता है गुलाब पानी
इसके आगे मरती है इन सबकी नानी।”
चाव से गोली चली
बहार उसके पीछे हो ली,
उसके पीछे टेरियर, फ़िर नौकरानी
पोंछती जो आंख कानी।
चली गोली आगे जैसे डिक्टेटर
बहार उसके पीछे जैसे भुक्खड़ फ़ालोवर।
उसके पीछे दुम हिलाता टेरियर-
आधुनिक पोयेट (Poet)
पीछे बांदी बचत की सोचती
केपीटलिस्ट क्वेट।
झोपड़ी में जल्दी चलकर गोली आयी
जोर से ‘मां’ चिल्लायी।
मां ने दरवाजा खोला,
आंखो से सबको तोला।
भीतर आ डलिये मे रक्खे
मोली ने वे कुकुरमुत्ते।
देखकर मां खिल गयी।
निधि जैसे मिल गयी।
कहा गोली ने, “अम्मा,
कलिया-कबाब जल्द बना।
पकाना मसालेदार
अच्छा, खायेंगी बहार।
पतली-पतली चपातियां
उनके लिए सेख लेना।”
जला ज्यों ही उधर चूल्हा,
खेलने लगीं दोनों दुल्हन-दूल्हा।
कोठरी में अलग चलकर
बांदी की कानी को छलकर।
टेरियर था बराती
आज का गोली का साथ।
हो गयी शादी कि फ़िर दूल्हन-बहार से।
दूल्हा-गोली बातें करने लगी प्यार से।
इस तरह कुछ वक्त बीता, खाना तैयार
हो गया, खाने चलीं गोली और बहार।
कैसे कहें भाव जो मां की आंखो से बरसे
थाली लगायी बड़े समादर से।
खाते ही बहार ने यह फ़रमाया,
“ऎसा खाना आज तक नही खाया”
शौक से लेकर सवाद
खाती रहीं दोनो
कुकुरमुत्ते का कलिया-कबाब।
बांदी को भी थोड़ा-सा
गोली की मां ने कबाब परोसा।
अच्छा लगा, थोड़ा-सा कलिया भी
बाद को ला दिया,
हाथ धुलाकर देकर पान उसको बिदा किया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कुकुरमुत्ते की कहानी
सुनी जब बहार से
नव्वाब के मुंह आया पानी।
बांदी से की पूछताछ,
उनको हो गया विश्वास।
माली को बुला भेजा,
कहा,”कुकुरमुत्ता चलकर ले आ तू ताजा-ताजा।”
माली ने कहा,”हुजूर,
कुकुरमुत्ता अब नहीं रहा है, अर्ज हो मन्जूर,
रहे है अब सिर्फ़ गुलाब।”
गुस्सा आया, कांपने लगे नव्वाब।
बोले;”चल, गुलाब जहां थे, उगा,
सबके साथ हम भी चाहते है अब कुकुरमुत्ता।”
बोला माली,”फ़रमाएं मआफ़ खता,
कुकुरमुत्ता अब उगाया नहीं उगता।”

----------

